# Λυγίζει το τραπεζικό απόρρητο στην Ελβετία



## Costas (Feb 20, 2009)

Να και μια καλή είδηση, που θα στενοχωρήσει πολλούς στην Ελλάδα, αν και δεν έχουν τίποτα να φοβηθούν για τα επόμενα... 100 χρόνια! "Λυγίζει το τραπεζικό απόρρητο στην Ελβετία": *Άρθρο* από το Βήμα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2012)

[...]
Πριν από περίπου ένα χρόνο ο Έλληνας υπουργός οικονομικών Ευάγγελος Βενιζέλος προσπάθησε για πρώτη φορά να προσεγγίσει περιουσιακά στοιχεία Ελλήνων που δεν είχαν φορολογηθεί. Ως ένα από τα πρώτα υπηρεσιακά θέματα που χειρίστηκε ήταν να ζητήσει τηλεδιάσκεψη με την Ελβετή υπουργό οικονομικών Έβελιν Βίντμερ-Σλουμπφ. Η συνομιλία φέρεται να περιστράφηκε κυρίως γύρω από μια πιθανή καταβολή φόρων για περιουσιακά στοιχεία Ελλήνων που δεν είχαν υποβληθεί σε φορολόγηση. Η Ελλάδα θέλει να διαπραγματευτεί μια φορολογική συμφωνία με την Ελβετία κατά το πρότυπο της Γερμανίας. Το ποσοστό φορολόγησης, με το οποίο θα μπορούσαν να φορολογηθούν εκ των υστέρων οι αφορολόγητες ελληνικές καταθέσεις, θα μπορούσε να κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 20 και 30%.

Τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο πραγματοποιήθηκαν οι πρώτες συνομιλίες. Έκτοτε υπάρχει μια δραστήρια αλληλογραφία μεταξύ των αρμοδίων Υπουργείων σε Βέρνη και Αθήνα. Η συμφωνία έχει ήδη τύχει διαπραγμάτευσης όσον αφορά τα βασικά σημεία. 

Παρόλα αυτά, αυτή τη στιγμή δεν προχωρά τίποτα. Ούτε οι Έλληνες ούτε οι Ελβετοί αντιτάσσονται στη συμφωνία – η αντίσταση προέρχεται από τις Βρυξέλλες. Η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή έχει ήδη εκφραστεί κατηγορηματικά για την υφιστάμενη φορολογική συμφωνία της Ελβετίας με τη Γερμανία και τη Μεγάλη Βρετανία. Σύμφωνα με την Επιτροπή, τα κράτη μέλη της ΕΕ υπερβαίνουν τις αρμοδιότητές τους, όταν κλείνουν με την Ελβετία διμερείς συμφωνίες με δική τους πρωτοβουλία. 
Μέχρις ότου αυτές οι συγκρούσεις αρμοδιοτήτων ξεκαθαρίσουν, σταματούν οι διαπραγματεύσεις μεταξύ Ελβετίας και Ελλάδας. Στο ελβετικό Υπουργείο Οικονομικών παρατηρεί κανείς ψύχραιμες κινήσεις. Όπως αναφέρεται, υπάρχει συμφέρον για μια από κοινού λύση με την Ελλάδα. Αλλά η παρέμβαση της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής καθυστερούσε την ολοκλήρωση των διαπραγματεύσεων.
[...]

*TVXS, *4-3-2012*
*


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2012)

Τις καταθέσεις του Λαυρεντιάδη στην Ελβετία τις έχουν δεσμεύσει, πάντως. (Ξέρω, άσχετο με τη φορολόγηση)


----------



## Resident (Mar 6, 2012)

Πριν από 2 μήνες, στο F24 ένας αναλυτής είπε το ίδιο και αυτονόητο. Αντί κάθε χώρα της Ε.Ε. να διαπραγματεύεται με τους Ελβετούς ξεχωριστά να το κάνει η Ευρωπ. Επιτρ. για όλους. Τι στο καλό πληρώνονται στις Βρυξέλλες...


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2012)

Βεβαίως εκτός από την Ελβετία υπάρχουν άλλες χώρες που ευχαρίστως θα δέχονταν τις καταθέσεις οποιουδήποτε χωρίς πολλές ερωτήσεις και φαντάζομαι ότι ήδη όσοι έχουν να χάσουν από σχετική νομοθεσία έχουν ξεκινήσει τη διαδικασία για μεταφορά των καταθέσεών τους. Και σίγουρα αυτοί που τους εξυπηρετούν στις τράπεζες τους έχουν συμβουλέψει σχετικά. 

Καλό θα ήταν πάντως να απομυθοποιηθεί ο λογαριασμός στην Ελβετία. 
α. Πιστεύω ότι από τους 100 Έλληνες με χρήματα στην Ελβετία οι 70, ίσως και περισσότεροι, θα μπορούν να τα δικαιολογήσουν και να τα διατηρήσουν αφορολόγητα. Είτε σαν μόνιμοι κάτοικοι εξωτερικού με εισοδήματα στο εξωτερικό, είτε σαν ομογενείς. Π.χ. οι πολύ πλούσιοι Έλληνες είναι μόνιμοι κάτοικοι Ελβετίας ή Μονακό και δεν φορολογούνται στην Ελλάδα, και το ότι τους βλέπουμε στις κοσμικές στήλες της Ελλάδας δε σημαίνει τίποτα για την εφορία. 
β. Όσα χρήματα έφυγαν από ελληνικές τράπεζες για την Ελβετία, αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι αλήθεια η φήμη, εφόσον βγήκαν από ελληνικές τράπεζες έχει ελεγχθεί η νομιμότητά τους και έχουν ήδη φορολογηθεί. 
γ. Οι μόνοι που θα πιάσει το μέτρο θα είναι όσοι έχουν βγάλει από την Ελλάδα μαύρο χρήμα παλιότερα που δεν ήταν απαραίτητο το ξέπλυμα, γιατί τα τελευταία χρόνια και η Ελβετία ζητάει αποδείξεις προέλευσης. 

Και σε τελική ανάλυση το μόνο που θα γίνει είναι ότι τα μετρητά θα γίνουν ακίνητα σε τρίτες χώρες.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2012)

Το θέμα δεν είναι αν φορολογήθηκαν τα χρήματα όσο ήταν εδώ, αλλά αν φορολογούνται οι τόκοι *ετησίως*, όπως ισχύει και για τις υπόλοιπες καταθέσεις. Αν κανείς είναι φορολογικός κάτοικος Ελλάδας*, δηλαδή υποβάλλει δήλωση εδώ, τότε είναι υποχρεωμένος να δηλώνει και τα έσοδά του από τόκους, και να φορολογείται σχετικά.


____________
*Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει πού μένει μόνιμα, αλλά πού κάνει φορολογική δήλωση.


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2012)

Τι συμβαίνει με αυτούς που φορολογούνται και στην Ελλάδα και έχουν εισοδήματα σε άλλες χώρες; Λογικά, εφόσον φορολογείσαι νόμιμα στις άλλες χώρες (που σημαίνει ότι μπορεί και να φορολογείσαι με 0%), δεν πληρώνεις στην Ελλάδα τίποτα εκτός αν θελήσεις να εισάγεις τα έσοδά σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και σε τελική ανάλυση το μόνο που θα γίνει είναι ότι τα μετρητά θα γίνουν ακίνητα σε τρίτες χώρες.



*Οι Έλληνες αγοράζουν τα ακίνητα του Λονδίνου*: Πρόσφατο ρεπορτάζ σε γερμανικό οικονομικό κανάλι που αποκαλύπτει ότι ακόμη και μεσαίες ελληνικές οικογένειες βγάζουν νόμιμα τα λεφτά τους (πολλοί πωλητές, κατά το ρεπορτάζ, δεν θέλουν να πουλήσουν αν υποψιάζονται ότι τα χρήματα είναι μαύρα) και τα επενδύουν σε ακίνητα στο Λονδίνο. Παρενέργεια: Οι τιμές ανεβαίνουν και δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στους Άγγλους. (Όλο στα γερμανικά)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τι συμβαίνει με αυτούς που φορολογούνται και στην Ελλάδα και έχουν εισοδήματα σε άλλες χώρες; Λογικά, εφόσον φορολογείσαι νόμιμα στις άλλες χώρες (που σημαίνει ότι μπορεί και να φορολογείσαι με 0%), δεν πληρώνεις στην Ελλάδα τίποτα εκτός αν θελήσεις να εισάγεις τα έσοδά σου.


Μόνο στην περίπτωση που υπάρχει διμερής συμφωνία για την αποφυγή της διπλής φορολόγησης (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3774-Πελάτες-εξωτερικού&p=101233&viewfull=1#post101233).


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2012)

Ή μάλλον, για να το πω πιο ξεκάθαρα, ένας φορολογικός κάτοικος Ελλάδας είναι υποχρεωμένος να δηλώνει εισοδήματα σε τρίτες χώρες, τα όποια έχουν ήδη φορολογηθεί στις τρίτες χώρες και δεν έχουν μπει στην Ελλάδα;

ΟΚ, απάντησε ο Ζαζ. 
Με τις χώρες ΕΕ σίγουρα υπάρχει τέτοια συμφωνία, με την Ελβετία δεν ξέρω.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ή μάλλον, για να το πω πιο ξεκάθαρα, ένας φορολογικός κάτοικος Ελλάδας είναι υποχρεωμένος να δηλώνει εισοδήματα σε τρίτες χώρες, τα όποια έχουν ήδη φορολογηθεί στις τρίτες χώρες και δεν έχουν μπει στην Ελλάδα;


Απ' όσο γνωρίζω, ναι (με την επιφύλαξη του #9 παραπάνω).


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2012)

Άρα αν υπάρχει συμφωνία με την Ελβετία για αποφυγή διπλής φορολόγησης, ένας Έλληνας μπορεί άνετα να έχει καταθέσεις στην Ελβετία χωρίς να φορολογούνται οι τόκοι που εισπράττει στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2012)

Και όντως υπάρχει συμφωνία, αλλα δεν κάθισα να τη διαβάσω να δω τι ακριβώς καλύπτει. 

Από την άλλη φαντάζομαι ότι μια διμερής συμφωνία θα εφαρμόζεται από την Ελβετία, για την προστασία του απορρήτου των καταθέσεων. Δηλαδή οι Ελβετικές αρχές θα πρέπει να συλλέξουν τους φόρους από τους Έλληνες καταθέτες και να τον δώσουν στην Ελλάδα. Ή μήπως όχι;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2012)

Το θέμα είναι ότι αν δεν υπάρχει συνεργασία μεταξύ των ελβετικών τραπεζών και των ελληνικών αρχών, δεν μπορεί κανείς να ελέγξει αν α) κάποιος έχει λογαριασμούς στην Ελβετία και έχει εκεί μαύρα χρήματα, και β) αν κάποιος που έχει εκεί λογαριασμούς δηλώνει τα εισοδήματά του από τους φόρους, όπως θα έπρεπε.


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2012)

Όχι, δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα. Το θέμα είναι ποιό είνα το ζητούμενο απο την Ελλάδα. 
α. Να ανακαλύψει όποιον έχει χρήμα στην Ελβετία από παράνομες συναλλαγές στην Ελλάδα, για να τον αναλάβει η ελληνική δικαιοσύνη; Αυτό γίνεται ήδη κα υπάρχει συνεργασία.
β. Να φορολογήσει το νόμιμο χρήμα που φεύγει από την Ελλάδα για την Ελβετία;
γ. Να φορολογήσει το μαύρο χρήμα, ουσιάστικά νομιμοποιώντας το;
δ. Να φορολογήσει έσοδα του εξωτερικού τα οποία πιθανόν να έχουν ήδη φορολογηθεί αλλού;
ε. Να φορολογήσει ό,τι βρει με τη λογική μάζευε κι ας ειν και ρώγες;

Επισης, υπόψη ότι οι τόκοι που προσφέρουν οι Ελβετικές τράπεζες είναι και ήταν παντα γύρω στο 1% και κάτω. Αυτο που πουλάνε οι τράπεζες αυτές είναι ασφάλεια, όχι απόδοση.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2012)

α. Ναι. Δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται ήδη. Η κίνηση του Δραγάτση να δεσμεύσει τους λογαριασμούς του Λαυρεντιάδη, π.χ., ήταν πρωτάκουστη.
β. Ναι. Όταν κανείς έχει έσοδα από τόκους και υποβάλλει φορολογική δήλωση στην Ελλάδα, πρέπει να φορολογείται για τα έσοδά του αυτά - εκτός κι αν φορολογείται ήδη στην Ελβετία, καθώς όμως η σύμβαση για την αποφυγή της διπλής φορολογίας προβλέπει ότι οι λεπτομέρειες καθορίζονται σε επιμέρους συμφωνία, δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται αυτό. Νομίζω όχι.
γ. Όχι. Να εντοπίσει το μαύρο χρήμα.
δ. Όχι. Βλέπε β.
ε. Δεν καταλαβαίνω από πού προκύπτει ότι θα είναι ρώγες τα έσοδα από την φορολόγηση των τόκων, ούτε πού είναι το κακό να «φορολογήσει ό,τι βρει», αν το «ό,τι βρει» είναι φορολογητέο.

Δεν έχει σημασία αν οι τόκοι είναι 1%. Αν τα ποσά είναι μεγάλα, που θα είναι, αλλιώς γιατί να τα πας στην Ελβετία, τα έσοδα από τη φορολόγηση των τόκων δεν είναι αμελητέα. Γενικώς αυτά έχουν αναλυθεί εκτενώς σε διάφορα σχετικά άρθρα, αν ανατρέξεις στις εφημερίδες θα σχηματίσεις μια εικόνα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2012)

Μόλις το έψαξα και βλεπω ότι οι διμερέις συμφωνίες Ελβετίας- Γερμανίας είναι ακριβώς αυτό που έιπα: οι Ελβετοί κρατάνε το φόρο και τον αποδίδουν στη Γερμανία, έτσι δεν καταργείται το απόρρητο των καταθέσεων. Το σύστημα έχει τρυπες, γιατί επαφίεται στην, ας την πούμε εντιμότητα, των τραπεζών. Και επειδή η συμφωνία έγινε το 2011 ακόμα δεν θα υπάρχουν στοιχεία για το πόσο επωφελήθηκε το γερμανικό δημόσιο (κι αν υπάρχουν βαριέμαι να τα ψάξω)



> α. Ναι. Δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται ήδη. Η κίνηση του Δραγάτση να δεσμεύσει τους λογαριασμούς του Λαυρεντιάδη, π.χ., ήταν πρωτάκουστη.



Μπορέι να ήταν πρωτάκουστη για την Ελλάδα (και δεν ξέρω ποιός έιναι ο Λαυρεντιάδης) γιατί είναι φρεσκια η σχετική νομοθεσία. Το 2009 η Ελβετία άλλαξε τους όρους συνεργασίας με άλλες χώρες σε ζητήματα οικονομικού εγκλήματος. Εννοείται ότι συνεργασία σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να υποβάλλει αίτηση η ενδιαφερόμενη υπηρεσία με συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία, όχι γενικώς και αορίστως. 



> β. Ναι. Όταν κανείς έχει έσοδα από τόκους και υποβάλλει φορολογική δήλωση στην Ελλάδα, πρέπει να φορολογείται για τα έσοδά του αυτά - εκτός κι αν φορολογείται ήδη στην Ελβετία, καθώς όμως η σύμβαση για την αποφυγή της διπλής φορολογίας προβλέπει ότι οι λεπτομέρειες καθορίζονται σε επιμέρους συμφωνία, δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται αυτό. Νομίζω όχι.



Εδώ προβλέπω δυσκολίες στην εφαρμογή, γιατί υπαρχει το απόρρητο και θα πρέπει να υπάρχει σοβαρή υποψία και/ή δίωξη για να ζητηθεί άρση του απορρήτου. Και τις δυσκολίες αυτές τις κατάλαβαν κι οι Γερμανοί, γι'αυτό έκαναν τη συμφωνία που έκαναν κι όχι άλλη. Και αυτή η συμφωνάι είναι της σχολής ας φορολογήσω ό,τι βρω (μάζευε κι ας ειν και ρώγες, που είπα πιο πάνω). 



> Δεν έχει σημασία αν οι τόκοι είναι 1%. Αν τα ποσά είναι μεγάλα, που θα είναι, αλλιώς γιατί να τα πας στην Ελβετία



Μ'αρέσει η σιγουρία σου ότι μόνο μεγάλα ποσά πάει κανείς στην Ελβετία. Λοιπόν, έχω πεντέξι συγγενείς και φίλους με καταθέσεις στην Ελβετία κάτω του $0.5εκ. 
Για τους πιο πολλούς η επιλογή ήταν: επιστρέφω Ελλάδα από το εξωτερικό, είναι 1965/ 1975/ 1985 και δεν υπάρχει ιντερνέτ, τα τηλεφωνήματα κοστίζουν ο κούκος αηδόνι και δεν είναι και έυκολα και σε ακούει κι όλη η χώρα, τα ταξίδια είναι δύσκολα και πανάκριβα, η ελληνική οικονομία έχετε γειά βρυσούλες, η ΕΕ δεν υπαρχει ούτε σαν σκέψη, το ελληνικό τραπεζικό σύστημα είναι για κλάματα κι εγώ θέλω να κρατήσω τα δολλάριά μου σε δολλάρια, αλλά κάπου πιο κοντά από τα μέρη του θείου Σαμ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι συζητάμε για την Ελλάδα, όχι για άλλες χώρες. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι θα ήταν καλό να διαβάσεις περισσότερο σχετικά άρθρα, γιατί με το τι νομίζει ο καθένας δεν γίνεται δουλειά. 

Ελπίζω πάντως οι συγγενείς και οι φίλοι σου να πληρώνουν τους φόρους από τους τόκους τους


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι ελπίζω να έχουν κορίτσια της παντρειάς!

Ψιτ, SBE, το 'πιασες το υπονοούμενο, ε;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2012)

Εσύ ο αποπάνω, με τέτοια που λες...


Zazula said:


> Τώρα το γιατί εγώ αμέσως το οπτικοποίησα να το εκφέρει το ανωτέρω ο Γκουσγκούνης χρήζει θεωρώ περαιτέρω ψυχανάλυσης...


...μην έχεις και πολλές ελπίδες να σε θέλει κανείς ελβετοκαταθέτης για γαμπρό :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2012)

Δεν με λες εσύ η αποπάνω που πετάγεσαι σαν π...π...π...παλάβρα , από σένα πότε θα φάμε κάνα κουφετάκι; :twit:


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2012)

Για κουφέτα, μην κάνεις όρεξη, άντε κανένα τοστάκι από κυλικείο δημαρχείου, αν έρθει ποτέ η αποφράδα ημέρα 

Α, και φτου σου! σαδεντρέπεσαι! :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2012)

«Αποφράδα» για τον καθ' ου, είμαι βέβαιος πως εννοείς!


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2012)

Όχι, δεν πρόκειται να διαβάσω άλλα άρθρα, περιμένω να με διαφωτίζει η αρθρογραφία που αναδημοσιέυεται στη Λεξιλογία. Με βάση το άρθρο του 2:



> Η συνομιλία φέρεται να περιστράφηκε κυρίως γύρω από μια πιθανή καταβολή φόρων για περιουσιακά στοιχεία Ελλήνων που δεν είχαν υποβληθεί σε φορολόγηση. Η Ελλάδα θέλει να διαπραγματευτεί μια φορολογική συμφωνία με την Ελβετία κατά το πρότυπο της Γερμανίας. Το ποσοστό φορολόγησης, με το οποίο θα μπορούσαν να φορολογηθούν εκ των υστέρων οι αφορολόγητες ελληνικές καταθέσεις, θα μπορούσε να κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 20 και 30%.



Αυτό που είπα και πιο πανω δηλαδή. Δεν πρόκειται να ικανοποιηθούν όσοι περιμένουν τη δήμευση της περιουσίας κάθε Έλληνα καταθέτη και τη δημόσια διαπόμπευσή του. 

Και επειδή τον φόρο θα τον κρατάνε οι Ελβετικές τράπεζες και θα τον αποδίδουν στην Ελλάδα χωρίς να αποκαλύπτουν από ποιόν τον έχουν παρει η υπόθεση ειναι απλή: έστω ότι έχω καταθέσεις στην Ελβετία. Μια ωραία ημέρα η τράπεζά μου θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου και θα με ρωτήσει αν είμαι Ελληνίδα φορολογούμενη. Εγώ θα τους απαντήσω (με στοιχεία) ότι είμαι υπήκοος χώρας εκτός ΕΕ και δεν είμαι κάτοικος Ελλάδας για φορολογικούς λόγους και θα λήξει το θέμα. Αν δε λήξει, ο τραπεζίτης μου θα μου προτείνει να μεταφέρω το λογαριασμό μου στο υποκατάστημά τους στις Μπαχάμες, στα Καιμάν, στη Σιγκαπούρη. Ή θα προτείνει να μετατρέψω το λογαριασμό σε χρυσό ή σε κανένα πακέτο ομολόγων με μικρό ρίσκο (η συμφωνία δε φαίνεται να περιλαμβάνει και αυτά)
Αν δε γίνει ούτε αυτό, τότε θα μου κρατήσουν 30% του 0.15% που μου δίνουν. Το οποίο ίσως με κάνει να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι τα μετρητά στην τράπεζα δεν αποδίδουν και θα αγοράσω κανένα σπίτι στο Λονδίνο, όπως λεέι κι ο δόχτορας πιο πάνω, κι η τράπεζα θα με χάσει. Επειδή όμως δεν θα θέλει να με χάσει απο πελάτισσα το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην πολυψάξει τα στοιχεία που θα υποβάλλω στο αρχικό αίτημα, αρκεί συνολικά να μπορεί να αποδώσει ένα ποσό ως φόρο ελληνικών καταθέσεων από τους Έλληνες πελάτες της.


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάλι ελπίζω να έχουν κορίτσια της παντρειάς!



Πως θα σε σώσει ρε συ ένα διακοσάρι χιλιάδες δολλάρια; Ούτε μια γκαρσονιέρα στο Λονδίνο δεν παιρνεις μ' αυτά. 

Εγώ άλλο σκεφτόμουν, επείδή εγώ πιθανόν να μπορώ να ελιχθώ φορολογικά, να τους προτείνω να μου τα μεταβιβάσουν ολα για να μην τα πιάσει η εφορία. Και μετά να την κάνω για Κούβα ή Βραζιλία. Αλλά δε νομίζω ότι θα είναι αρκετά μεγάλο το ποσό για να δικαιολογήσει τη φυγή.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αυτό που είπα και πιο πανω δηλαδή. Δεν πρόκειται να ικανοποιηθούν όσοι περιμένουν τη δήμευση της περιουσίας κάθε Έλληνα καταθέτη και τη δημόσια διαπόμπευσή του.


Πάντως εδώ δεν συζητήσαμε για δήμευση και δημόσια διαπόμπευση, αλλά για τη φορολόγηση των τόκων. Και επίσης, το θέμα δεν είναι αν θα σε πάρει η τράπεζα τηλέφωνο, ούτε το αν υπάρχουν άλλοι φορολογικοί παράδεισοι, ούτε πόσα έχουν στην τράπεζα οι γνωστοί σου και αν έχουν όλοι πολλά ή λίγα (παρεμπ. ένα «διακοσάρι χιλιάδες» δεν είναι λίγα χρήματα). 

Το θέμα είναι να υπάρχει διαφάνεια και φορολόγηση των τόκων, γι' αυτό και γίνεται η συζήτηση στην επικαιρότητα.

Εσύ πάλι λες παραπάνω ότι οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες θα μπορούσαν να δικαιολογήσουν τα χρήματα που έχουν (οι γιατροί που δηλώνουν στην Ελλάδα εισόδημα 10.000€ ετησίως π.χ.; ), ότι έχουν ήδη φορολογηθεί (που δεν το ξέρεις), ότι για τους μόνους που θα πιάσει το μέτρο ήταν όσοι είχαν καταθέσεις έξω παράνομα από παλιά (τον Λαυρεντιάδη δεν τον ξέρεις, είπες: είναι ο πρώην μεγαλομέτοχος της Proton που διοχέτευσε σχεδόν 1 δις ευρώ σε δικούς του λογαριασμούς *πρόσφατα*, από τους οποίους έχει 160 εκ. στην Ελβετία).

Δεν έχει νόημα να γίνεται συζήτηση αν το θέμα μας είναι ποιος θα πει την τελευταία κουβέντα, αλλά φρονώ ότι είναι ανούσια η αντίρρηση για την αντίρρηση, ιδίως όταν δεν υπάρχει σχετική ενημέρωση για την επικαιρότητα, και γίνεται μια πρόχειρη έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο με σκοπό να προβληθούν αντεπιχειρήματα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Οι Έλληνες αγοράζουν τα ακίνητα του Λονδίνου*:



Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό ακούγεται πολύ και στον αγγλικό τύπο. Κι όχι μόνο Έλληνες αλλά και άλλοι Ευρωπαίοι. Αλλά για να μείνουμε στους Έλληνες, το σκεπτικό, που το είχα πρωτοακούσει απο Έλληνα πριν καμιά δεκαπενταετία, ήταν ότι το Λονδίνο είναι κέντρο. Αγοράζεις ένα σπίτι για να το έχεις να πετάγεσαι που και που. Νομίζω όμως ότι τώρα δεν είναι αυτό το σκεπτικό, απλά είναι το ότι πολλοί Έλληνες έστειλαν τα παιδιά τους στην Αγγλία για σπουδές την περίοδο 1995-2000 και έχουν έτσι αποκτήσει μια σχετική οικειότητα με το μέρος. Έχουν έτσι διαπιστώσει ότι οι τιμές των ακινήτων στο Λονδίνο δεκαπλασιάστηκαν* απο το 1995 και ίσως ελπίζουν ότι η επένδυσή τους δεν θα χάσει την αξία της. 

* Το 1997 το σπίτι απέναντί μου, μονοκατοικία με μεγάλο κήπο, πουλιόταν 40Κ και μάλιστα κάποιοι γνωστοί μου που ήξεραν την αγορά είχαν πει ότι έπιανε παζάρεμα γερό. Σήμερα τα σπίτια στο δρόμο αυτό πουλιούνται γύρω στις 500Κ. Με 40Κ μπορεί να αγοράσεις γκαράζ στη γειτονιά. Η δε γειτονιά είναι χειρότερη από τότε, αλλά επειδή είναι κοντά στο ολυμπιακό πάρκο πιθανόν να φτιάξει. Τότε βεβαίως είχα πει στους γονείς μου να το αγοράζαμε (με δάνειο 50-75% ως επενδυτές εξωτερικού, και το ενοίκιο θα ήταν 150% της δόσης) και η απάντηση ήταν ένα γερό βρισίδι και παρότρυνση να βρω δουλειά αντί να τεμπελοσκυλεύω με διδακτορικά και βλακείες.


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2012)

Παλάβρα, η συζήτηση δεν γίνεται για την αντίρρηση ούτε για την τελευταία κουβέντα. Όπως πολλοί Έλληνες (και τα ΜΜΕ μαζί) έχεις μια μάλλον ρομαντική εικόνα της υπόθεσης και δεν βλεπω διάθεση να συζητήσεις την ουσία, γι'αυτό καταλήγουμε να συζητάμε τα παραγεμίσματα. Ορίστε κάτι που προκύπτε απο τη συζήτηση και που δεν το σχολιάζεις, ίσως γιατί δεν ταιριάζει με την προαναφερθείσα ρομαντική εικόνα:
Λες ότι χρειάζεται φορολογική διαφάνεια στις καταθέσεις στην Ελβετία. 
Σου λεω εδώ και πολλή ώρα ότι η συμφωνία (στα πρότυπα αυτής με τη Γερμανία) δεν θα έχει αυτό το αποτέλεσμα. Δεν θα υπάρχει φορολογική διαφάνεια γιατί το ελληνικό κράτος δεν θα ξέρει τίνος είναι τα λεφτά που εισπράττει. Θα ξέρει μονο ότι είναι Ελλήνων καταθετών. Οι οποίοι θα συνεχίζουν αν θέλουν να μην δηλωνουν τις καταθέσεις αυτές. Υποθέτω κι όλας ότι τους διευκολύνει η συμφωνία σε περίπτωση που μεταφέρουν τα χρήματα στην Ελλάδα για κάποια αγοραπωλησία, αφού θα έχουν ήδη φορολογηθεί γι'αυτά. 
Οι περιπτωσεις απατεώνων, καταχραστών κλπ δεν θα λυθούν αυτόματα. Θα πρέπει να ακολουθηθεί σε κάθε περίπτωση χωριστά η νόμιμη διαδικασία, δηλαδή να υποβληθούν στοιχεία στις ελβετικές αρχές που θα δείχνουν ότι υπάρχουν σοβαρές ενδείξεις παρανομίας ώστε να πειστούν οι ελβετικές αρχές και να αρθεί το απόρρητο.

Όσο για το ποιοί Έλληνες έχουν λογαριασμό στην Ελβετία και δεν είναι ούτε μαφιόζοι, ούτε καταχραστές, έδωσα παραδείγματα πιο πάνω. Βγάζοντας τους Λάτσηδες και τους Βαρδινογιάννηδες απ'έξω: Ομογενείς. Ναυτικοί. Υπάλληλοι διεθνών οργανισμών. Τραπεζικοί. Όποιος κέρδισε το λότο. Οποιοσδήποτε Έλληνας έχει πάρει τις νομιμότατες καταθέσεις του και τις έχει πάει με τη βαλίτσα στην Ελβετία (και ίσως τις έχει δηλωσει και στο τελωνείο φέυγοντας). Η Ελβετία δέχεται καταθέσεις όλων των μεγεθών. Δεν είναι ολα τα λεφτά που πανε στη Ελβετία μαύρα, ούτε κλεμμένα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πως θα σε σώσει ρε συ ένα διακοσάρι χιλιάδες δολλάρια; Ούτε μια γκαρσονιέρα στο Λονδίνο δεν παιρνεις μ' αυτά.


Στη νεοδραχμική Ελλάδα θα παίρνω πεντέξι καλλικρατικούς δήμους, πάντως.


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2012)

Palavra said:


> (παρεμπ. ένα «διακοσάρι χιλιάδες» δεν είναι λίγα χρήματα)



Θεωρώ ότι ο Ζαζ μπορεί να προσελκύσει μεγαλύτερη προίκα ;)
Για ένα ψωροδιακοσάρι χιλιάδες δολλάρια (ούτε καν ευρώ) να κρεμαστεί ο ανθρωπος;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Θεωρώ ότι ο Ζαζ μπορεί να προσελκύσει μεγαλύτερη προίκα ;)
> Για ένα ψωροδιακοσάρι χιλιάδες δολλάρια (ούτε καν ευρώ) να κρεμαστεί ο ανθρωπος;


Πες στη μάνα σου να μην ανησυχεί πια για τα επαγγελματικά σου — αναλαμβάνεις PR Manager για την αφεντομουτσουνάρα μου!


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2012)

Θέλω και μισθό και μπόνους και ποσοστά. 
Στην Ελβετία εννοείται.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Παλάβρα, η συζήτηση δεν γίνεται για την αντίρρηση ούτε για την τελευταία κουβέντα. Όπως πολλοί Έλληνες (και τα ΜΜΕ μαζί) έχεις μια μάλλον ρομαντική εικόνα της υπόθεσης και δεν βλεπω διάθεση να συζητήσεις την ουσία, γι'αυτό καταλήγουμε να συζητάμε τα παραγεμίσματα. Ορίστε κάτι που προκύπτε απο τη συζήτηση και που δεν το σχολιάζεις, ίσως γιατί δεν ταιριάζει με την προαναφερθείσα ρομαντική εικόνα:
> Λες ότι χρειάζεται φορολογική διαφάνεια στις καταθέσεις στην Ελβετία.
> Σου λεω εδώ και πολλή ώρα ότι η συμφωνία (στα πρότυπα αυτής με τη Γερμανία) δεν θα έχει αυτό το αποτέλεσμα. Δεν θα υπάρχει φορολογική διαφάνεια γιατί το ελληνικό κράτος δεν θα ξέρει τίνος είναι τα λεφτά που εισπράττει. Θα ξέρει μονο ότι είναι Ελλήνων καταθετών. Οι οποίοι θα συνεχίζουν αν θέλουν να μην δηλωνουν τις καταθέσεις αυτές. Υποθέτω κι όλας ότι τους διευκολύνει η συμφωνία σε περίπτωση που μεταφέρουν τα χρήματα στην Ελλάδα για κάποια αγοραπωλησία, αφού θα έχουν ήδη φορολογηθεί γι'αυτά.


Μα πού το ξέρεις ότι η συμφωνία (αν γίνει) θα γίνει στα πρότυπα αυτής με τη Γερμανία; Έχεις τη συνήθεια να προβάλλεις στο συνομιλητή σου αυτό που νομίζεις εσύ ότι λέει, όχι αυτό που λέει, και να του αποδίδεις μάλιστα και κίνητρα - άκου «ρομαντική εικόνα»! Διάβασες πουθενά να λέω ότι όλες οι καταθέσεις είναι απατεώνων; Διάβασες πουθενά να λέω ότι όλα τα χρήματα είναι μαύρα; Διάβασες πουθενά να λέμε σε αυτή τη συζήτηση ότι η όποια συμφωνία προκύψει θα γίνει στα πρότυπα μιας σύμβασης που ήδη υπάρχει τώρα με κάποια άλλη χώρα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2012)

Ας βάλουμε λίγη τεκμηρίωση:

«Άνθρακες ο θησαυρός» για τους λογαριασμούς στην Ελβετία (Επίκαιρα, 29/12/2011)


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2012)

Παλάβρα, έχεις να πεις κάτι που να προωθεί τη συζήτηση; Για παράδειγμα να εξηγήσεις γιατί πιστέυεις οτι αυτό που λέω δεν στέκει;

Γιατί με το να κολλάς στην προσωπική κριτική το αποτέλεσμα θα ειναι οτι θα σου απαντησω επαναλαμβάνοντας τα βασικά σημεία της άποψής μου για μια ακόμα φορά, θα πιαστείς από μία λέξη και θα αγνοήσεις την λοιπή επεξήγηση, θα με αναγκάσεις να σου επαναλάβω τα βασικά σημεία της άποψής μου με διαφορετικά λόγια, θα πιαστέις από κάποια άλλη λεξη και θα συνεχίζουμε έτσι στον αιώνα τον άπαντα. Γνωστό μοτίβο που το επαναλαμβάνεις συνέχεια και αρχίζω να πιστέυω ότι δεν είναι κλασσική ξεροκεφαλιά αλλά κάτι πιο σοβαρό. 

ΥΓ Σε περίπτωση που δεν το έχεις ακόμα καταλάβει, οι απαντήσεις σε αυτά που ρωτάς έχουν δοθεί από το μήνυμα 2. Εντούτοις ρωτάς και ξαναρωτάς και ξανά-ξαναρωτάς που το ξέρουμε ότι η συμφωνία θα είναι στα πρότυπα της Γερμανικής. Διάβασε το 2 και θα δεις που το ξέρουμε.


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ας βάλουμε λίγη τεκμηρίωση:
> 
> «Άνθρακες ο θησαυρός» για τους λογαριασμούς στην Ελβετία (Επίκαιρα, 29/12/2011)



Δόκτωρ, ενδιαφέρουσα η τεκμηρίωση αν και νομίζω ότι αναφέρεται σε άλλο ζήτημα απο την είδηση του 2, που είναι πιο φρέσκια. Ετούτοις έχει ενδιαφέρον το ότι περιλαμβάνει όλα τα κλισέ των ΜΜΕ για τις καταθέσεις στην Ελβετία, π.χ.


> οι οποίες [συνομιλίες] καλλιέργησαν ελπίδες ότι θα έρθουν τελικά τα περίφημα στοιχεία με τις «αμαρτωλές» εκροές ελληνικού χρήματος στην Ελβετία και πως θα λυθούν τα χέρια του Σώματος Δίωξης Οικονομικού Εγκλήματος και των εισαγγελικών Αρχών



Υπάρχει κανένας που πιστέυει ότι η Ελβετία θα δώσει ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στο ΣΔΟΕ, ενώ δεν έχει δώσει ούτε στην ΕΕ συνολικά, ούτε σε καμία άλλη χώρα; Δε νομίζω, εντούτοις το άρθρο λέει ότι κάποια δημόσια προσωπα το πίστευαν αυτό. Άραγε τα δημόσια πρόσωπα έχουν πρόβλημα αντίληψης ή τα ΜΜΕ; 

Κι επειδή έχουμε αγνοήσει τη Βίκι τόση ώρα, ιδού από τη Βικι στο εδάφιο περί συνεργασίας με την ΕΕ:
Here it should be noted that Switzerland has adopted the OECD standard on administrative assistance and that the Federal Council rejects the automatic exchange of information.[28] Since July 1, 2005, Switzerland has charged a withholding tax on all interest earned in the personal Swiss accounts of European Union residents.

Το οποίο βεβαίως εξηγεί γιατί οι Βρυξέλλες γκρινιάζουν. Αφού υπαρχει ήδη συμφωνία Ελβετίας- ΕΕ και φορολογούνται οι καταθέσεις κατοίκων ΕΕ, τι νόημα έχει να κάνουν συμφωνίες τα κράτη μεμονωμένα;


----------

